# 2013 Grouse Numbers



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

FieldWalker said:


> Amusing to me that I read this post without knowing who you were at the time!
> 
> We need to take advantage of your craft in the kitchen this fall. Now hurry up and tell me when you're joining us in "the lower" for a weekend.


I agree...I will save all my Woodcock for him to cook when he comes down....or do we go up, and poach his spots?


----------



## hoyt03 (Jul 21, 2003)

Wrap woodcock breast in bacon, grill over charcoal, throw out woodcock and eat the bacon...


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

hoyt03 said:


> Wrap woodcock breast in bacon, grill over charcoal, throw out woodcock and eat the bacon...


Grill to rare and the only thing better is wood duck fixed the same way!!


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

not very scientific, and my travels did not include a working dog but:

I've seen as many, or more, grouse this year around my area than last year. This while just out scouting and exploring, or slowly driving trails and 2 tracks on the quad.

(even had one in my driveway before I left to come home today)

But ... Ive also heard LOTS of yotes around this year too. And more owls than ever.


good luck y'all


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

FIJI said:


> not very scientific, and my travels did not include a working dog but:
> 
> I've seen as many, or more, grouse this year around my area than last year. This while just out scouting and exploring, or slowly driving trails and 2 tracks on the quad.
> 
> ...


When you joining us for a hunt Mike? We know there are birds... just over that hill.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Kinda sounded like a skeeter or gnat.?




Haven't heard of any hunts Mr "over yonder".

You first .... I'll be there shortly


----------



## joker1234 (Oct 5, 2007)

FIJI said:


> Kinda sounded like a skeeter or gnat.?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that like the dialbo bird?:lol:


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Had a good day today. Flushed 15 grouse. Looks similar to last year but its a little to early to tell for sure. Great weather today in the UP.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bn-STQyFHbs"]drench pheasant rodeo ad official - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Went out for a walk today maybe an hour and a half. No dog,and i counted 27 flushes in one pocket of young mixed growth with a tone of black berries on the edge of the two track,and I counted 9 driving back to this spot I found Mon. Just wish i had a dog and more time to spend in the field up here. It was still a trill to hear and see that many birds.
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

Plenty of birds.


----------

